# Output to virtual webcam



## FrogDog (Feb 16, 2017)

xsplit has virutal audio and video plugins.
obs does not.

jim said 4 years ago he had 10 things he was working on and then he would work on the much needed virtual output drivers.

is this still on the table as a todo??


----------



## jabrwock (Mar 2, 2017)

The focus nowadays is on streaming server support, so I imagine this will stay on the backburner unless someone else volunteers their time.

I too am looking for virtual webcam output on linux. I'm trying to get a remote boardgaming setup going with a few different cameras for things like wide-angle, dice tray, tabletop view, etc, and it would be nice to be able to switch webcams. OBS can do it wonderfully, but doesn't output to virtual/dummy webcam.

And I find that streaming through youtube or twitch has way too much of a delay compared to video chat.

Oh well.


----------



## Yurlyn (Mar 8, 2017)

Just a question for Jabrwock, why would you want to have a virtual output if you already have the camera switching? Btw, a "hack" can be using DxTory to capture OBS Studio and use its virtual output feature :D


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Mar 13, 2017)

This'd be handy for recording the seperate video sources to disk for later editing..


----------

